# Question on setting mosaic pins



## Aurora North (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey guys,

I had a quick question on mosaic pins. I'm not making knives and setting into something that is going to endure hard use. I'm using pins just to accent some of my work. I was wondering if it is acceptable to set the pins with CA glue or is CA too weak to hold the metal. I have the super thin and medium CAs. I know the epoxy definitely works, but I'm in the middle of working and I don't have any epoxy and would hate to have to stop and wait. My concern with the CA is movement in the wood which might cause separation over time or complete bond failure. This is also un-stabilized wood that I'm thinking even with epoxy might be bad juju all together. Figured I would ask the pros. Any tips are much appreciated gentlemen! Thanks!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 21, 2015)

@NYWoodturner @Molokai @Foot Patrol


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 21, 2015)

I would use epoxy for the mosaic pins and purchased red and black epoxy die from Texasknife.com. I have not used CA for mosaic pins but have used if for filling in defects in wooden handles. I hope this helps you in your project.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aurora North (Jul 22, 2015)

If I may ask, what is the dye needed for? Does it just help blend the seam color better than clear? 

Well, picked up more epoxy today anyhow. Bought some gorilla, 2-ton, and 5 minute push tubes. I'll check out the dye. 

I ended up trying this product called CT-1 that I bought which supposedly bonds all sorts of materials together. That failed rather quick as soon as I put the piece up on the edge sander. I believe do to the heat. So, being impatient, I used some CA we had in the shop and it worked out pretty well. I am curious to see how well it holds the bond over time.


----------



## ClintW (Jul 22, 2015)

Are you gluing the pins in? Or making the pins? I would think CA would hold pins in well enough, especially if it's just an accent piece and not weight bearing.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 22, 2015)

Aurora North said:


> If I may ask, what is the dye needed for? Does it just help blend the seam color better than clear?



The dye can be used to give the mosaic pins some color so that it pops. Otherwise it will be clear. Your choice.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 22, 2015)

I tried powered dye to color CA and it started getting hot and hard as soon as I put the dye in. _I think Scott is talking about making the pins not glueing them in. My preference is to epoxy them in because CA sets before you can get them all the way in and if you apply the ca to the exterior after you set them you don't get full penetration the depth of the pin because the wood will absorb the thin ca. Also ca doesn't tolerate heat very well._


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 22, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> I think Scott is talking about making the pins not glueing them in.



You are correct Robert but I also use epoxy to glue in the finished mosaic pins without using dye.


----------



## therichinc (Jul 22, 2015)

For a inlay like it sounds that your doing (or something of the sort) I would mill the hole for the pin just smaller then the pin and bevel the bottom edge. Small amount of Super thin super glue and then tap it in place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aurora North (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey guys,

No I am not making them though I might start doing some pretty soon. For that I know I need a high temp epoxy.

I am indeed just insetting them as an inlay decoration. I did use a heavier CA with a longer set time (zap-a-gap), but from here on out I'll be using 5 minute epoxy just to be sure.

As Robert mentioned I was initially worried the thin ca wouldn't coat the pin well enough because it wicks into the wood grain so quickly. That had me thinking with time and expansion/contraction that ultra thin bond could easily release.

Also, I tried out a test piece with a slightly smaller diameter hole. The problem I had with that was alignment. If it wasn't set perfect there was no take back. With a medium ca like what I used or better, when I use 5 minute epoxy I can use needle nose pliers to adjust the pin how I want it before it fully sets.

Thanks for all the insight guys! I think I've got it figured out. And hopefully the discussion here will help out anyone else doing mosaics or similar metal inlays.


----------



## Strider (Jul 26, 2015)

The thing is- CA won't detereorate, it will last. But like epoxy glues, heath is the problem. So might proove blurness during curing time if you have any moisture around CA. To avoid surrounding wood from apsorbing CA, tape it with pressure tape, or that see-trough food foil. To encrease the glue strength, file small cuts into the pin prior setting. This will increase the surface area and act as a hook. AND- the lesser the glue amount, the stronger it will be, though opposite to popvlar belief! 
For making the pins, or filling them with color, go to a cool place, where CA will cure slower. Also, you can just add colo to the very top, cheat a bit ;D


----------

